# Where do I find post bound scrpabook albums in India?



## banskt (Jul 27, 2013)

I am looking for elite quality scrapbook albums, inserts and photo corners to create an album of old photos with an old feel. Something like the Kolo Newport - Kolo.com - newport

These type of albums were popular before the plastic-makes became common. I can find the items in adorama. To be more specific, I liked the following items:

Kolo Newport Album 11"x14" - Black Cover, Black Pages
Kolo Black Refill Pages
Kolo Clear Polypropylene Protector Pages
Kolo Nickel-Plated Brass Extension Posts
Canson Photo Corners


Can anybody help me find these albums in India? Shipping from US is becoming costly ($100 shipping for  $100 worth items)... 

I am from Bangalore. So, any store in Bangalore is preferable. But I am open to online purchase from anywhere in India (even from US at lower shipping cost - may be there's some way I don't know).

Some photos to explain what I am looking for:

*kolo.com/images/products/newport/detail/m_new3.jpg *kolo.com/images/products/newport/detail/m_detail1.jpg *kolo.com/images/products/standard%20refills/38/m_300-2001.jpg*kolo.com/images/products/posts/detail/m_beauty.jpg*derekhaines.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/46021272_766bike.jpg?h=250

Thanks and regards.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2013)

I searched for normal shopping sites and they are not available it seems...

but in ebay.in there are lots of albums available...just search using terms like '5x7 photo album' or 'photo album' ...u will get many results

*www.firstcry.com/photo-frame-and-albums/12/161

*trade.indiamart.com/search.mp?search=photo+album


----------

